# Looking for space battles



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Not sure if this should go here, but here it goes.

I'm looking for any 40k books focus or with a large portion, i.e. a couple of chapters, of space battles and/or boarding actions, non SM.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

If you want space battles get this-
http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/Gothic-War-The.html


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

March of Time said:


> If you want space battles get this-
> http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/Gothic-War-The.html


Two great books in one!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Er...anything cheaper.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

I'm afraid there aren't any alternatives (that I know of). Many BL Novels feature space combat and boarding action but never as prominent part of the book, only a chapter or two in most cases. Also, almost all of those books have SM as protagonists.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

_Salvations Reach_ had mostly Guard boarding and assaulting a Chaos installation.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

locustgate said:


> Not sure if this should go here, but here it goes.
> 
> I'm looking for any 40k books focus or with a large portion, i.e. a couple of chapters, of space battles and/or boarding actions, non SM.


I cant think of any real space battles. Boarding actions there are some but they are almost all space marines actions. 

The only one with any variance to that is Fire Warrior which is Tau vs Space Marine / Imperial Guard.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Soul Hunter, Blood Reaver both had good space battles. The Exhaulted was a bit of a space duel guru.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

You know... Counter's Grey Knights books had some fair space combat...


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Gothic War is the best option. And really great book too.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Gordon Rennie and his Gothic war serie is the best. Iam pretty dissapointed that after Rennie nobody had written about void warfare in W40K so good, as he had done. Shame


----------

